# 64 impala disc brake conversion



## fortworthmex

does anyone have detailed information on how to convert drum to disc brakes on a 64 impala without buyin the expensive kit???????????


----------



## RAGTOPROY

could do s-10 spindles and buy a ford 9 from a versailles (already got disc)......


----------



## LENETOWNTX

SAME HERE BUT IM TRYIN TO DO MY 68' IMPALA BUT IF I CAN DO IT WITHOUT THE KIT THEN I WILL LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 10 2007, 02:37 AM~8519067
> *does anyone have detailed information on how to convert drum to disc brakes on a 64 impala without buyin the expensive kit???????????
> *


 The brackets are new from (classic performance products)part#5564db
roters 1969-1972 Chevelle 
1982-1991 s10 calipers or GM equivalents,
A-6, A-2, bearings, 7934 grease seal

go 2 NAPA, they have all the parts.


----------



## lowridin82

i also heard you can use cadillac or caprice spindels


----------



## fortworthmex

does anyone have the part #'s for napa in hand if so could you please help a mexican out it will be greatly appreciated but sounds so simple thanks guys


----------



## fortworthmex

WHAT ABOUT THE MASTER CYLINDER?> USE THE SAME ONE OR BUY ANOTHER ONE


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 14 2007, 08:33 PM~8554992
> *WHAT ABOUT THE MASTER CYLINDER?> USE THE SAME ONE OR BUY ANOTHER ONE
> *



I like to use a 50/50 master cylinder


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8520935
> *The brackets are new from (classic performance products)part#5564db
> roters 1969-1972 Chevelle
> 1982-1991 s10 calipers or GM equivalents,
> A-6, A-2, bearings, 7934 grease seal
> 
> go 2 NAPA, they have all the parts.
> *


that what you did on the 3?


----------



## hotstuff5964

marked for later

good info, keep it coming


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8555976
> *that what you did on the 3?
> *


Yup..... had a SSB put chaged it out.....

got a 9" wait so ill be rideing disc allround

the list is Napa part just show them the list they will know what it is.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 23 2007, 01:13 PM~8625120
> *Yup.....    had a SSB put chaged it out.....
> 
> got a 9" wait so ill be rideing disc allround
> 
> the list is Napa part just show them the list they will know what it is.
> *


sweet!

ill be doing so on my 64..


----------



## scanless

Will this also work for the 65????


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by scanless_@Aug 26 2007, 08:53 AM~8643287
> *Will this also work for the 65????
> *


X2


----------



## Booyaa63

ok everyone print this out 


buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion


get rotors from
69-74 nova
70-72 monte carlo
67-72 chevelle
69-72 gto
69-72 grand prix
69-72 buick skylark
69-72 buick grand sport
69-72 buick apollo


use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from


calipers
75-75 nova
73-76 monte carlo
73-76 chevelle
73-76 grand prix
73-76 GTO
73-76 tempest


must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala

must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496

71-80 gm combination valve

73 chevelle brake hoses

must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 29 2007, 08:02 AM~8667345
> *ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!
> *


Nice


----------



## fortworthmex

thanks thats alot of help


----------



## danp68

on a 68(not 100% on a 64 but i beleive so) you use the stock spindles(just change bearings and replace drums with rotors)different spindles will fuck up your camber-use stock style rotors unless you find out the fitment is wrong then just take em back no biggie-everything else is avalible at a parts store(even the right rotors they did have disc brakes on impalas so just buy them for your year car,you dont have to get pieces off 34 different cars and have a damn frankenstein front end lol-you can use the master cylinder but change porportion valve-also you have to change the front flex lines that go from your frame to caliper-if any body knows where caliper brackets for a 68 are please let me know(even used as long as there not cracked or rotted to hell)-im not a huge fan of drums myself but i dont want to pay 500-800 bucks for the kit myself


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 10 2007, 12:10 PM~8520846
> *could do s-10 spindles and buy a ford 9 from a versailles (already got disc)......
> *


s10 brakes are too small, and the 9"rears arent cheap


----------



## duck

WHY NOT USE ALL GEAR FROM THE SAME CAR? IS IT MIS MATCHED FOR BOLT PATTERN AND GEOMETRY ISSSUES?


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC

WHEN YOU DO THE CONVERSION ARE YOU ABLE TO RIDE 13'S
I KNOW SOME CONVERSIONS YOUR NOT ABLE TO..


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Sep 19 2007, 11:50 PM~8828855
> *WHEN YOU DO THE CONVERSION ARE YOU ABLE TO RIDE 13'S
> I KNOW SOME CONVERSIONS YOUR NOT ABLE TO..
> *


they will fit fine as long as the are reverse offset


----------



## camron4

Ok, I want to convert just the front of my 63 for right now. Tell me if this will be a direct fit or if i'm leaving anything out:
70 chevelle rotors 
70 chevelle bearings and seals
70 chevelle calipers
63 impala power brake booster
71 impala master cylinder part #10-1496 is this dual resevoir?
71 gm combination valve
73 chevelle brake hoses or can they be 70 chevelle?
Anything else? Can i keep the same spindles?


----------



## camron4

Anybody?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

x2


----------



## northwestG

x100 need for a 63 too


----------



## clownen

x10000000000000000000 we just need answers on the 63


----------



## GALLO 59

will this work for a 65?


----------



## ENCINAS

really tinking about doing disk barkes in the front of my three any one do this yet thanks don't want to buy all of the stuff and have it not work


----------



## sickthree

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-1958-59...sspagenameZWDVW

its easier just to buy the kit in the end its almost the same price

the rears are more expensive you have to use calipers from a 80s cadillac for the ebrake


----------



## stevie d

im going to run disks on the front of my 64 i was planning on (trying) to use caprice spindles disks and calipers ,possibly a caprice /g body master cylinder and booster and leave the drums stock in the rear for now not sure if it will all work out or not tho but it seems logical as im gunna run the caprice spindles anyway so i can use unbreakables guess the only way to find out is to try


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 29 2007, 07:02 AM~8667345
> *ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!
> *



good shyt  but by looking over everything you gotta buy, i think it does come close to the same price if you buy all the parts new. Me personally i would rather buy the kit. I just saw a kit on ebay for $480 with everything, and another it for $600.


----------



## west coast ridaz

WHAT THE BEST KIT THAT ALLOWS U TO RUN 13


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2008, 01:16 AM~9760918
> *WHAT THE BEST KIT THAT ALLOWS U TO RUN 13
> *



i dont know the answer to that. because i would really be sick after spending the money and the rotors are too big!!!! :uh: 

i'll check on that.

BIGGEAZY-E what size rotors will allow for the 13's to work?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 21 2007, 12:12 AM~9497905
> *will this work for a 65?
> *


probably so. the only thing that would have to be ordered differently is the bracket because of the difference in the spindles. 

because i took the drum assembly off of my parts 64 and put it on my 65 when my bearing collapsed a couple years ago with no problem at all.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2008, 01:16 AM~9760918
> *WHAT THE BEST KIT THAT ALLOWS U TO RUN 13
> *


all of them, the kits say you need a 15"rim, but thats refering to a standard offset wheel, so you can fit 13"reverse rims on it and it will be fine


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 AM~9762186
> *all of them, the kits say you need a 15"rim, but thats refering to a standard offset wheel, so you can fit 13"reverse rims on it and it will be fine
> *


----------



## GALLO 59

good shit


----------



## ice64berg

any body do the rear kit ... with 13's ?

i looked and it looks like i might be doing some rear caliper grinding


----------



## Maximus1959

Unless you want to put a shit load of spacer's to make them fit; buy your kit from ABS in LA. This will ensure that you can actually mount your 13x7 wire wheel without hitting the brake caliper. Plan on spending $1800.00 drilled and slotted for all for corners.


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2008, 06:03 AM~10068855
> *Unless you want to put a shit load of spacer's to make them fit; buy your kit from ABS in LA.  This will ensure that you can actually mount your 13x7 wire wheel without hitting the brake caliper.  Plan on spending $1800.00 drilled and slotted for all for corners.
> *


already got the kit .. does the abs set up have an e brake ? what size rotors on rears? 

i already got the fronts on .with out a hitch ..


----------



## lvj64

:0 rear disc why


----------



## lvj64

:cheesy: CARS 1 in fullerton disc B kit up front with a master and booster from pomona swap meet T in the lines its all good for now later i plan on a stainless b line kit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

TTT


----------



## sickthree

im doing the rears does anyone have a pic they can share


----------



## DAJOHNGUY

DO YOU NEED A NEW MASTER CYLINDER - I SEE SOME KITS SELL THEM WITH AND WITHOUT -- WITH ITS ALMOST DOUBLE THE PRICE ---- IF I DO NEED A NEW MASTER CYLINDER - WHAT CAR COULD I GET IT OFF IM SURE IT WOULD BE CHEAPER THAN FORKING OUT AN EXTRA 2 TO 300 BUCKS TO INCLUDE IN THE KIT?


----------



## 64flattop

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 11 2008, 03:12 PM~11066006
> *im doing the rears does anyone have a pic they can share
> *


I'm still working on it


----------



## implala66

did my 66 with the whole set up from a 69, spindles, rotors, calipers, bearings, booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve, and hoses, it's a direct bolt on, no hassles, just needed alignment................ now I need some help with the rear end brakes, does any one know if you can run 13's or 14's (reversed of course) with 11 inch rotors in the back??????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

anyone got diagrams


----------



## A&W

I installed the front disc brakes on a 64 Impala. What kind of mater cylinder do I need? And do I also need a new booster and proportioning valve?


----------



## 64flattop

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Aug 7 2008, 12:13 PM~11285000
> *I installed the front disc brakes on a 64 Impala. What kind of mater cylinder do I need? And do I also need a new booster and proportioning valve?
> *


 I get my from diz guys
http://www.classicperform.com/fullsize.htm...0Booster%20Kits
part # 5864BB4 only 299 dlls


----------



## jugador63777

what to do in a 65 any info will be apreciated


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 2 2008, 05:36 AM~11240471
> *did my 66 with the whole set up from a 69, spindles, rotors, calipers, bearings, booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve, and hoses, it's a direct bolt on, no hassles, just needed alignment................ now I need some help with the rear end brakes, does any one know if you can run 13's or 14's (reversed of course) with 11 inch rotors in the back??????
> *


Any pics?


----------



## EIGHT BALL

im trying to hit the u pull salvage yard and just pull parts from some thing simple and save the cash for now,

i was hoping to just take the complete spindle from ? with rotors and calipers and all intact and swap over, and do the prop valve and or what ever else is needed.??

help please.?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## redline

i would use this master cylinder it is cleaner looking u dont need a proportioning valve its built in so if you just want to run dics in the front for now and upgrade your rear later you dont have to buy another valve! http://www.classicperform.com/NewProducts/MCPV-1/MCPV-1.htm


----------



## redline

for those who dont have the money to buy all the parts for a disc upgrade this is another option! http://www.musclecarbrakes.com/bib5170chevy.html


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Aug 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11385235
> *what to do in a 65 any info will be apreciated
> *


the spendals are the same for 59-70 the steering was just in front of the lower control arms 59-64!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1965-1966-1...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 11 2008, 09:12 PM~11066006
> *im doing the rears does anyone have a pic they can share
> *


i got the rear kit from just right detail

still waiting to get axle lined up where it should be .. then i am gonna place the axles shafts ..once the frame is out side again ..

but yeah pics would help .. on rear . did anyone add a spacers and what overall length lug nuts? 

i have already had the rear axle hub centers machined down to fit the rotors .. and noticed it already needs a longer lug after hanging rotor and knock off adapter


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 17 2008, 05:29 AM~12453171
> *i got the rear kit from just right detail
> 
> still waiting to get axle lined up where it should be .. then i am gonna place the axles shafts ..once the frame is out side again ..
> 
> but yeah pics would help .. on rear . did anyone add a spacers and what overall length lug nuts?
> 
> i have already had the rear axle hub centers machined down to fit the rotors .. and noticed it already needs a longer lug after hanging rotor and knock off adapter
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84Dippin




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Mar 9 2008, 11:42 PM~10131549
> *:0 rear disc why
> *


 seriously? with all that weight in the trunk? why would you *not* want discs?


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 23 2008, 12:47 AM~9760719
> *im going to run disks on the front of my 64 i was planning on (trying) to use caprice spindles disks and calipers ,possibly a caprice /g body master cylinder and booster and leave the drums stock in the rear for now not sure if it will all work out or not tho but it seems logical as im gunna run the caprice spindles anyway so i can use unbreakables guess the only way to find out is to try
> *


 have you tried this one yet or anyone???
let me know what kind of modification did you have to do


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## sickthree

had to a share this pic


[/quote]


----------



## biggeazy-e

> had to a share this pic


[/quote]
info? link?


----------



## sickthree

info? link?
[/quote]

http://www.classicperform.com/Instructions/PDF/5564RWBK.pdf


----------



## ROBERTO G

> had to a share this pic


[/quote]
was that bpoght from them or did you just find all the parts?


----------



## sickthree

was that bpoght from them or did you just find all the parts?
[/quote]


I bought he brackets for the calipers from ebay and pieced everything together.


If I had to do it again I would just buy a kit from ebay.


----------



## Cali-Tex

This is what I did...69 brake conversion


----------



## Ant63ss

I have a conversion kit for 59-64 Impalas without the booster/master cylinder. Brand new, never installed. Pm if interested.


----------



## lone star

i would run a ford 9 in the rear with disc brakes before i spent the money on the conversion kit for the rear end...


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 09:53 PM~13722870
> *i would run a ford 9 in the rear with disc brakes before i spent the money on the conversion kit for the rear end...
> *



I would've too. However, at the time it was cheaper to just add disc brakes to the stock rear


----------



## NEWJAK64

I'm looking to pick up a brake conversion kit for my 64impala.Any1 know of any good ones?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13724912
> *I would've too. However, at the time it was cheaper to just add disc brakes to the stock rear
> *


cool. i notice on the diagram is has a spacer...how thick is that spacer and does it affect clearance with 13x7 wheels and skirts?


----------



## sickthree

That spacer replaces what should be the backplate from the drums. As for the wires I havent mounted mine yet.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 29 2009, 05:23 PM~13733656
> *That spacer replaces what should be the backplate from the drums. As for the wires I havent mounted mine yet.
> *


cool thanks for the info.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 08:53 PM~13722870
> *i would run a ford 9 in the rear with disc brakes before i spent the money on the conversion kit for the rear end...
> *


for sure. however it takes some welding/fabrication skills. not everyone can do those at home.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13724912
> *I would've too. However, at the time it was cheaper to just add disc brakes to the stock rear
> *


I did it for those reasons but mostly so I can run skirts because the ford / lincoln versailles 9" is narrower than the stock impala rear end. benefits for me was a stronger rear end for my LS-1 power, narrower to run skirts and comes already with disc brakes from the factory. plus I got it for cheap. :cheesy:


----------



## 64choco

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 29 2007, 04:02 AM~8667345
> *ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!
> *


71-80 gm combination valve means ( Proportioning Valve) :dunno: i got problemens with this plus i got a 70 chevelle maste cly. any help


----------



## 64choco

any help at here


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 29 2007, 08:02 AM~8667345
> *ok everyone print this out
> buy it yourself cheaper Impala disc brake conversion
> get rotors from
> 69-74 nova
> 70-72 monte carlo
> 67-72 chevelle
> 69-72 gto
> 69-72 grand prix
> 69-72 buick skylark
> 69-72 buick grand sport
> 69-72 buick apollo
> use the bearing and seals for the car you u choose to get the rotors from
> calipers
> 75-75 nova
> 73-76 monte carlo
> 73-76 chevelle
> 73-76 grand prix
> 73-76 GTO
> 73-76 tempest
> must use original power brake booster from 61-64 impala
> 
> must use a master cylinder from 71-72 impala deep cup bendix part number 10-1496
> 
> 71-80 gm combination valve
> 
> 73 chevelle brake hoses
> 
> must buy brackets for the calipers, many places in super chevy magazine sell them cheaply!!!
> *



SAVED


----------



## slick_oo




----------



## soriano




----------



## fortworthmex

this shit looks easy as hell...but not for someone with lack of skills like me


----------



## 79cutsupreme

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lvj64+Mar 9 2008, 11:42 PM~10131549-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 rear disc why
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: wtf are u serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 06:32 PM~8554984
> *does anyone have the part #'s for napa in hand if so could you please help a mexican out it will be greatly appreciated but sounds so simple thanks guys
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2009, 04:36 PM~15951848
> *this shit looks easy as hell...but not for someone with lack of skills like me
> *


 :uh: two years later...u get it done yet??


----------



## 85CarLow

what type of axles are good for the back? I have heard that versailles/granada and tacoma? what years and what else would change if one of these axles were to be used? drive shaft? any fabrication/modification? what about the booster and prop valve? what type or from which car can that be used to run the 4 disc brakes?


----------



## impalasam63

anyone run jus the dual reservoir master cylinder with front discs? jus lookin to save a few bucks i dont really drive this car fast anyway.


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 3 2007, 03:53 AM~8700995
> *s10 brakes are too small, and the 9"rears arent cheap
> *


same sise breaks as the 68-72 chavelle as a mater of fact the callipers that the kit calls fore they say malibu callipers but those are the same part number as s-10 and the rotors are the same diameter just diferent outer bearings and different back spaceing


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2009, 06:36 PM~15951848
> *this shit looks easy as hell...but not for someone with lack of skills like me
> *


X817 :yessad:


----------



## L.Daco1

I think this kit is easier than trying to hunt down parts and hoping you got everything correctly and it all fits together. It's really not that bad for a front end kit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## EL VAGO 84

check this out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481045


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jul 27 2010, 12:18 AM~18150107
> *check this out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481045
> *



I went with this LINK on my 65 Impala SS , can't go wrong with OEM


----------



## Wizzard

Bought a front disc brake kit from Truck and car shop last year, gonna put it on my 64 this winter. 
Its one thing im thinking of, I dont think its an issue but I just wanted to check if anyone had any issues...

I just put the adapter on the disc brake and the adapter was a bit bigger then the disc brake, kinda looks like this:
(Not my frame or discbrake in the pic)


----------



## 67cruzer

Forgiven 63 said:


> The brackets are new from (classic performance products)part#5564db
> roters 1969-1972 Chevelle
> 1982-1991 s10 calipers or GM equivalents,
> A-6, A-2, bearings, 7934 grease seal
> 
> go 2 NAPA, they have all the parts.


will thiss work on a 67 impala?


----------



## chopp64

Any one know a kit for the rear on 64 ?


----------



## bigfeo

so do any of these "kits" work or not? Most cheap kits on ebay wont run under 15" rims, who running them on 13.5 or 13.6"?


----------

